

Subscription Billing Startup ChargeBee Raises $800k From Accel Partners - rikacomet
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/12/subscription-billings-startup-chargebee-raises-800k-from-accel-partners/

======
gopi
Seems Chennai is slowly becoming a big player in SaaS startups thanks to Zoho.
Maybe we should call this people Zoho mafia :)(like paypal mafia)

------
avighnay
This is good news! I will definitely evaluate it now and decide whether it is
worth away from Chargify which we use now.

~~~
mataug
I evaluated chargebee a while back and, I really liked their pricing, give it
a shot !

------
gala8y
Congrats. I remember giving you some remarks on your Show HN post[0], less
than two years ago.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3852049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3852049)

------
raheemm
Congrats ChargeBee! Will be checking you guys out for my startup's billing
needs.

------
chatmasta
Congrats. Further validating my decision to go with Chargebee a month ago.

------
lexaude
Fantastic news :)

